# Hallo!



## Eldafinde (16 Mai 2007)

Ich bin aus Ungarn, bitte verzeiht mir meine grammatische Fehlern 
Ich sehe, dass es ihr hier am meisten nur Jungs seid, nicht war? Die Kategorie Male Celebs konnte ich nur mit Brille finden


----------



## freak123 (16 Mai 2007)

Eldafinde schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Ungarn, bitte verzeiht mir meine grammatische Fehlern
> Ich sehe, dass es ihr hier am meisten nur Jungs seid, nicht war? Die Kategorie Male Celebs konnte ich nur mit Brille finden




Herzlich willkommen bei uns  

ich wünsche dir viel spaß hier und hoffe du wirst zu den aktiveren zählen 

ja du hast schon echt mit deiner vermutung, das die meisten hier der männlichen seite angehören  
vielleicht haben wir auch viele frauen bei uns, die sich aber nicht trauen was zu schreiben, was ich aber gar nicht verstehen kann....
da wir alle sehr liebenswert sind :WOW:


----------



## Eldafinde (16 Mai 2007)

gstap1 schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen bei uns



Danke!  
Ich schaue mich ein bißchen um, wie die Dinge hier laufen.



> ...da wir alle sehr liebenswert sind :WOW:



 Ganz bestimmt


----------



## mark lutz (17 Mai 2007)

na dann viel spass an board und ein herzliches willkommen auch von mir
freundliche grüsse mark lutz


----------



## Light (17 Mai 2007)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen. Freue mich auch noch eine weibliche Gestalt on Board begrüßen.

Lg Light (w)


----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2007)

Auch ich möchte dich hier herzlich Willkommen heissen im Land des Männerüberschuss!

Ich hoffe du fühlst dich dennoch wohl und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß an Board!


----------

